# Members of Appeals board announced



## Brendan Burgess (7 Aug 2015)




----------



## Joe_90 (7 Aug 2015)

Brendan

Any indication if the results of the appeals will be made available to other affected customers or made public?  Reading again it says results will not be confidential unless the customer requests.

It would inform the decisions of other customers, I'm think perhaps of someone who sacrificed a lot to pay a high rate of interest to keep their home and they are left with negative equity versus someone who surrendered their property.

  I'm not judging either but should one be entitled to €50k and negative equity write off and the other not?


----------



## AAM_User (7 Aug 2015)

Surely the board with the PTSB member on board can't be truly independent?


----------

